# Today I did the new recipe



## jamesrush308 (Jan 10, 2018)

A two cans of vienna sosage, some mayo, and bacon and lattace. no bread! it's a iT'S a salad.  love healthy. 








put vienna sosage and bacon in shradder with mayo and grind to a paste
take lattace and put on plate
put it in the plate the paste
serve with aa food.  chips!

great recipe it's lovely my mom told me.before she died


----------



## rkunsaw (Jan 10, 2018)

Interesting recipe.


----------



## jamesrush308 (Jan 10, 2018)

rkunsaw said:


> Interesting recipe.


HAha don't forgot to cook the bacon first if you try.i forgot to put that but it's good! good recipe


----------

